# Ipod Corrupt



## soonfah (Mar 11, 2008)

I have an 80 Gb Ipod Classic. My operating system is windows xp and i have been using itunes 7.0 [the newest version].

Basically what happened was I let my friend borrow my Ipod to sync songs onto it. When he took it home and connected it to his computer, it came up with a message saying it was corrupt and reccomended restoring to factory settings. He did that and it just came up with the exact same message. The following day, I got my ipod back and connected it to my computer. Just like on his it says its corrupted and needs to restore. Tried the restore and it just keeps going back to the same message.

I have tried resetting it, reinstalling itunes, and formating it with a format program. However, when i try to format it, it tells me the ipod is write protected and won't do it. I have tried troubleshooting the problem on the ipod website to no avail. I have also called the ipod help hotline which gives me a robot offering no help. 

My friend's computer has no viruses, uses itunes 7.0, and also is windows xp just like me. His personal ipod works on his computer, but somehow, mine got corrupted in his. This is a very strange problem and any help would be very appreciated. Thank you in advance =]


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I forget what happened exactly with my friends ipod, but I remember that her hard drive went on her ipod mini. If you want, the next time I take to her, I can ask her what had happened. 
Also some signs of this would be hearing a strange noise while playing music and also when putting music onto or doing anything that would require wrting or reading data to the ipod.

Also if your ipod is less then a year old or 2 years with apple care plan, then you should really go through apple about this. I have called them before and also done it online. If you want more help to contact them let me know and I will look into it and post back how to do it.


----------



## ndf (Jun 25, 2008)

hi guys

similar problem with xp / 80 gig classic / itunes 7

i then hooked up the ipod to a laptop with vista and it worked fine....

i hate vista but also hate my ipod not working


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, for the best help avalible on this site, please start a new thread for each problem even if a simular problem already exists. You can use the existing threads for the knowledge and if it is the same problem you can follow what it says to try to fix your problem. Of course if its relating to the viruses and other things like that, then its best to start your own thread no matter what. 

As for your problem, I can try to help, but I'm not too sure of the problem you are having, sorry. If you do create a new thread you can pm me and I will try to help, if you post here I will get a message from the site you did and I will tr and help then too.


----------

